# Allergy & Coping



## StirBlue (Feb 23, 2007)

What is your allergy and how do you cope with it?  

Growing up, we never ate avocados.  When I was an adult and went to eat at a mexican restaurant, the appetizer was guacamole & chips.  I do not remember anything about the texture, flavor, or spice of the dip or the style of chips.  

I think I had eaten a dipped chip and then the waitress came to take our order.  

I woke up in the hospital ER.  What a shock!  With some allergic reactions, you simply stop breathing.  I have no idea what the medical procedure was.  

I stayed overnight and after I consumed enough ice chips, they let me go home the next day.  

No one has ever tried to force me to eat avocados and that is nice.


----------

